# Military Moms: March/April 2011



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the March/April thread! Welcome to our new and returning mamas!

I forgot to do my intro in the last thread so I'll post a new one here. I'm Katie, my DH is an officer in the Army and we're currently stationed at Fort Bragg until the end of the summer. He's in the process of deciding what he wants to do career-wise, we're still in limbo land because he's a NY National Guard officer on active duty orders.

His unit does not have a position for him so once his active duty orders are up he'll be in a temporary "unit" that doesn't actually exist (if that makes any sense, lol). We keep hearing different information depending on the source but currently he has the option of going to another national guard unit elsewhere and getting a civilian job. He's also recently been told that his old unit has positions available to him now so he's going to look into that again. Despite being previously told that he could switch to active duty orders, it's only available to captains and he won't be promoted by the NG until June.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

subbing!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Me too!

I'm a Coastie wife and mom to a 2 year old DD. We are PCSing in May to Yorktown, VA from Austin, TX, and i'm super anxious to get resettled and be a SAHM for a while! We've been in Austin for 2 years; before that we were in Key West for 2 years and before that we were in DC. With the move coming up in 2 months I'm focusing on decluttering, finishing up my job (45ish days left!), and learning how to be a SAHM.

Hooray for the Spring thread!


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

subbing

We're an Air Force family, about to PCS to Robins AFB in GA. Right now we're at Pope until the end of the month, which is being reabsorbed by Ft. Bragg. The deactivation ceremony was today actually.

Just to updates, I did get in touch with my prospective OBGYN in Warner Robins Monday, and I will have to see my new PCM to get a referral before I can be seen.


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

Hi! Army family here. We are currently at Ft. Meade as DH finishes up his last month (Finally!!!) of AIT and then DH has orders to Korea. We still have no idea whether we can go with him or not - command sponsorship is the hugest PITA I've ever encountered. So...we are dealing with that. I have a wonderfully high needs 13 month old and a 7 year old. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are an Army family stationed at Fort Polk... right now I am back in WA (DH is deployed) and working on coordinating moving back to LA in May with 3 kids (3, almost 2 and 6 months) which should be.. interesting!! luckily a friend of mine is driving with me. We are hoping for orders to Hawaii or Germany when he gets back from Deployment in the fall.. but really, almost anywhere would be better than Polk!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

at the Fort Polk comment. I have not been there but my DH has and it is as you say.

DH was offered a job with the NY unit that originally did not have a place for him. They only need him for the deployment in the Fall for 9 months and after that he would be out of a job again. The newest baby will only be 2 or 3 months old when he leaves for training and then deploys right after that. It sounds like a really crappy option to me since we'll be right back where we started after the deployment is over.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, Fort Polk really kind of sucks  I hope your DH gets a better option than deploying and being out of a job again in a year or so!


----------



## meganjoy80 (May 7, 2010)

HI Mamas!! I am so happy to find you guys!! I am somewhat new to MDC. I signed up a lil while back but just finding time now to participate in the fun!!

I am a SAHM to sons Xavier, 2 years and Lucian, newborn!! I have been a Navy wife for about 2 years. We PCS'd from Honolulu, HI to Monterey, CA so DH could attend NPS. I am still somewhat new to the military community since this is my first PCS and we lived out on town in HI. I am realizing I am going to need a lot of support in the years ahead from other spouses who have a similar lifestyle to me. Up until now I was still mostly identifying with civilian friends and family since that was the community I had established for myself as a single gal in Honolulu (that is where I meet my DH). I am excited about our future as a military family as I know there are so many benefits to this lifestyle but I understand that support from other military families is crucial in making the best of it all.

We follow most AP guidelines and are loving co-sleeping, extended BF, gentle discipline, and delayed vax.

Look forward to getting to know some of you and making the best of what life gives us!!!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Whew! Finally found a minute to update with my intro here!

DH is USMC. He's been in for 12 years and we've been married for 10. We have two daughters and a baby on the way. We're in the middle of a PCS from Lejeune to Cherry Point, which involves buying one house & selling another, but only moving 45 minutes down the road!

I love how so many of us are moving right now or shortly.


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello. Fairly still new here to Camp Lejeune NC. Still trying to find my niche. We have been busy moving into a new house, but will be moving again in June/ July. We are also getting ready for a deployment. The first one since having two little ones. This should be an interesting next few months. We are looking to go to a Saint Patrick's day celebration but not sure which one to go to. Let me know if anyone knows of any local street fairs for the celebration. Other than that, just waiting for summer, so we can head to the beach and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello, lovemytwogirls!

So it looks like we're back on the path to finding a civilian job. It seems like there are a whole lot of people who think they know what they're talking about but know absolutely nothing at all.

Yesterday somebody asked DH if he'd take a rear D position during their upcoming deployment and stay here at Fort Bragg. It's a captain's slot, so again we're back at the "can't go active duty unless you're a captain" business. Plus the position has to be approved by the XO. This person who asked him is convinced that he can go active duty if there's a captain's slot available to him here. I don't think they know what they're talking about. And I don't want to go making any deals unless they're 100% sure he can have that position.

The unit in NY confirmed that a position was available for the deployment only, and they would promote him to captain. He's fairly sure that if they promote him they're not going to approve him to go active duty because they want him to come along for their deployment. So that kind of makes the rear D position even more unlikely.

At this point I'm just ready to get out of this box. I'll take the good, bad, or whatever happens so long as I have a say in it and everything that has to do with our lives isn't dependent on the decisions of others.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey everyone! We are stationed in Hampton Roads, my husband is in the Navy. We have 6 kiddos.... thinking of another maybe..... We love it here. Our kids range in age from 9 to 21 months.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

bak (like nak only shes not nursing atm)

usmc - lejeune

in a deployment. first with three kids. soooooo tough


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ugh I am sorry hun. We just went through our first last year. He was gone almost the entier year and came home right before Christmas. It was a long rough year for the kiddos and myself. I remember it well. Here if you need a shoulder. There are some awesome resources on Military OneSource for the kiddos and yourself if you are interested. *hugs* Stay strong mama.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> bak (like nak only shes not nursing atm)
> 
> ...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its our second deployment but last one we didn't have baby... so much harder now.

my 5 year old is having issues with it. We had her broken of sucking her thumb and peeing/pooping herself and suddenly now she's doing it again! No problem when the baby came but as soon as daddy left? *poof* set back 2 years in her progress.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ugh that is so hard! Poor pumpkin. I know we have some stuff from Seseme street that was awesome for the kids. I will look on the shelf tomorrow and see what else. I know some of my kids seem to go a few steps back when he left. Its so hard even more so for the little ones it just breaks our hearts and fustrates us all at the same time.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Mamas! We are a coastie family, have a DS (almost 3) & a DD ( 4 1/2 months).


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

It's been quiet in here!

I can't believe that I'm already over 34 weeks! It has flown by. Here's my latest belly pic:


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow Sarah, that was fast! You look great and I love how your dog got in there for the picture. 

There is a bit of drama here at my house. We arranged to rent our house out through a property management company, but then found the renter on our own (our neighbor's MIL). Now the mgmt co is trying to act like they found her so that they can get the full 65% of the 1st month's rent instead of 35% like we agreed if we found a tenant. So this should be fun, especially considering they've got $375 of our money already. Grr. The broker seems to think she can bully us into it....

In OTHER drama, DH and I had an oops this month and my period is officially late today. I would be thrilled to be pg--DH, not so much. But it was totally his oops, so? I got a BFN yesterday (at 10DPO). Usually I start pre-AF spotting around 8DPO and have a 10 or 11 day LP, but my temps are not falling at all. So I'm going to test again tomorrow. We'll see!! Send BFP thoughts for tomorrow!

We've got our orders in hand, finally. Moving June 1st-ish. DH is excited about his new command, which helps a lot. Our plan is to just go and look for housing once we get there, since we don't really have the opportunity to go out there in advance and look. That part is not so exciting because we've got a nice place here, and since I'm likely to be a SAH, we want to get something well below BAH. It's not so much the space that I care about, but the appliances... I know, it's shallow, but it does make life easier to have good appliances! The plan is to stay in an extended-stay type hotel until TLE runs out and then try to get into a TLF on one of the bases. When we moved to KW we stayed in a Navy Lodge that was really nice while we found a place. When we moved to TX we bought our house on a trip out in April, then stayed in an extended stay type hotel until we closed on the house after we got here. How do you all usually do it?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, sorry for intruding, but I do have one question that I'm sure someone in this tribe can answer.

In the Marines, what situations would someone be required or permitted to wear a utility uniform?


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are Navy so I have no idea on that one! Good luck though on the answer!

So anyone watching the show Comming Home on Lifetime? Its brought me to tears all three weeks and its been crazy to see people we know on there


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi MusicianDad. We're Coasties, so I'm not sure either. Is it like a more casual uniform?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Hi MusicianDad. We're Coasties, so I'm not sure either. Is it like a more casual uniform?


It's the uniform the mass media only ever shows Marines wearing in combat. So my friend is now wondering about other times it gets worn since she was wandering the internet yesterday and tripped over information about being available in maternity.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> It's the uniform the mass media only ever shows Marines wearing in combat. So my friend is now wondering about other times it gets worn since she was wandering the internet yesterday and tripped over information about being available in maternity.


That's sort of funny, huh. I'm guessing it's the equivalent of the Coast Guard's operational duty uniform (ODU). Basically if you're assigned to a unit that is "operational," the command might have everyone wearing ODUs, even though some of those people sit at desks and answer phones or whatever. I think what you're talking about is probably a heavy cotton blend with pockets and cargo pants in khaki, while the uniform you see in the media is like a cotton collared shirt with polyester pants or cammo (I think?). So a pregnant female marine that was doing a desk-type job at an operational unit might wear that. But that's just my best guess!!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> That's sort of funny, huh. I'm guessing it's the equivalent of the Coast Guard's operational duty uniform (ODU). Basically if you're assigned to a unit that is "operational," the command might have everyone wearing ODUs, even though some of those people sit at desks and answer phones or whatever. I think what you're talking about is probably a heavy cotton blend with pockets and cargo pants in khaki, while the uniform you see in the media is like a cotton collared shirt with polyester pants or cammo (I think?). So a pregnant female marine that was doing a desk-type job at an operational unit might wear that. But that's just my best guess!!


Not sure if the it's the same as the ODU, but they seem to have the same shirt and pant style (but not color Marines it's either green or khaki cammo). Ah, this one, only maternity. Which I admit gives me images of a Marine waddling around a combat zone in cammo with an M16 and a baby bump (which makes me laugh 'cause I can't see that ever actually happening).


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, our equivalent of ODUs. They wear them for all sorts of things, like training, any sort of outdoorsy work. I would guess that the support staff that works with the outdoorsy types, including pg women, would wear the same thing. Although it is sort of silly.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Yep, our equivalent of ODUs. They wear them for all sorts of things, like training, any sort of outdoorsy work. I would guess that the support staff that works with the outdoorsy types, including pg women, would wear the same thing. Although it is sort of silly.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My hubby wears his utility uniform (which is the fancy name for cammies) to work every day, here on base and over when he's deployed. You just don't tend to see Marines in that uniform outside of combat photos and on base because they are not allowed to wear it out in public, it is against their dress code. So parades, weddings, funerals and whatever, if they want to be in uniform they have to be in service uniform (the khaki outfit) or nicer. But generally all Marines I see on base are in cammie (utilities)

And Coming Home? UGH nothing like bawling for an hour straight! Good show but I think I have to start DVRing it and watch it when he's home from deployment.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

For everyone who answered the question.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

That uniform reminds me of our NWUs in the Navy. I believe its our "working" uniform. Most the people on the ship wear it.

I dont think I could watch Comming home while he was deployed! Though it gives some great ideas for home comming!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Our homecoming is him coming home to a smaller wife! I'm down 23 pounds and counting in the 2 months since he left... still have over half the deployment to go. If I can lose another 10 Ill be skinnier than he's ever known me, another 20 I'll be the smallest I've been since I had DD1 and no longer obese. I'm not aiming any further than that until I hit that point. My ultimate goal is a 100 pound loss but that would not be healthy to try for in the time this deployments going on, especially while breastfeeding.

When he comes home, Mae will be wearing a wonder woman onesie with a sign saying "WonderBaby here to get here SuperDaddy!" (she loves the "magic baby hold" so we call her WonderBaby, flying through the sky in her invisible airplane)

I have yet to decide on the big two. But I still have months to go.

I'm trying to beat my temptation to put up one of the "dirty" signs like "You've done your duty, time to get some booty" lol probably going to be "you're back from military duty, time for diaper duty!"


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

My DH will be home for RnR very soon... and I am SO nervous!! He has been gone for 8 months  Even after RnR we still have another 5-6 to go. Anyway, I am super nervous. Not sure why, I am sure it will all be fine and I am spazzing out for nothing. But he has been gone for so long!! He also hasn't met the baby yet (he will be around 6-ish months when DH gets here) so that should be interesting... Also, I already have the kids homecoming outfits picked out


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Well I wish I had a good post to reply in here, but whatever, I'm going to vent! Has anyone had a bad experience while living on post with Balfour Beatty? Let me tell you.... we moved to our unit in Oct. and it was infested with black mold and roaches! Of course, we started complaining and we have phone records to prove this (what did they think I called about, chatting about the weather!?) Well, to make a long story short, ALL of us (all four!) were sick with respitory type sickness since we moved there. On February 16th, our baby girl stopped breathing and I had to call 911. They saved her and all was fine. We were admitted to a pediatrics hospital off post, and we were there for observation for 24 hours after the episode. When we got out of the hospital, we went to Balfour Beatty and asked for a new unit, to which all hell broke lose. To make a long story short, the head of Balfour Beatty called my husbands CSM directly and said he was being rude and beligerent and threatening at the BB office, yet my husband was at work! It was ME that was up there (and I didn't do any of that!) The CSM laid into my hubby and has set out to make his life hell. We requested in writing that BB get our unit tested and do air sample testing, and they refused. They even called and had the CSM order my husband to let them in our unit to clean out the mold before testing could be done. My husband refused, and was slapped with an Article 15. Now, we have requested a court martial, and yeah.... this is going to be exciting *sigh* We feel so helpless, so miserable, and now there are other families speaking up against the mold issue. This whole situation is ridiculous, and my husband is at his breaking point. It's really sad that everyone is forgetting a baby's life was in danger! Gah!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Do a search on infant deaths and mold and Fort Bragg and you'll see this isn't an isolated event, unfortunately







I'm sure they know that. I would get a lawyer if I were you.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

I've actually been in contact with one of the moms who lost their baby at Bragg 3 years ago. She's been a tremendous help! We also have a civi lawyer who is a retired Lt. Colonel from the JAG office. He's been a prosecutor, military judge, and something else.... he's written things in the Supreme Court, and he is seriously taking our case for all most nothing (normally charges 5k) because he feels this is a no brainer case and firmly believes we are in the right. This lawyer has a great record with fighting court martials, so we will see what happens.

The corporate Balfour Beatty office contacted me yesterday asking for our medical bills and other out of pocket expenses so maybe, just maybe, they want that because they know we are planning on taking them to court.

Needless to say, we will NEVER live on post at any installation ever again. 12 babies dead at Bragg, 2 babies stop breathing at Gordon, Bliss family sues for severely brain damaged infant due to housing stuff, and there's a baby at Lewis in a coma who still isn't breathing on his own (this is a very recent one) and his is believed to be from housing as well. How can the Army just turn a blind eye to these cases? And who in the wold holds these housing companies accountable?! so frustrating!


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh mama! I am so sorry. I have never heard a good thing about Balfour. We have Lincoln Military so I have never had a house through Blafour but family has. Is the Army really doing nothing? That is horrible. I am so sorry hun. I hope this gets settled and they have to redo the homes. Keep us posted please. Those poor babies...


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG MK. What a nightmare! Most importantly, how's your little one doing? I'm so glad you have a lawyer. That is just absolutely unacceptable. These companies just prey on captive audiences. I hope someone with some sense gets involved and makes the Article 15 go away, and then the lawyer can handle the damage done to your daughter.

I don't know what a CSM is, but I'm guessing it's the equivalent of command master chief? Like the senior person who is supposed to help folks with these problems instead of destroying their lives? Is there someone else that your DH can get involved who actually has some sense? I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. Feel free to vent away.... (although I'm sure your lawyer is going to tell you not to vent too much on a public forum)


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm glad all your ducks are in a row. Things have not been good for several people I know here who are directly involved in the lawsuit, so hearing what they've done to your husband doesn't surprise me. They don't want to admit to using improper building methods and substandard materials, and they definitely don't want to accept responsibility for hurting anyone. I can tell you right now that even the brand new housing is going to have the same problems 15-20 years down the road because they're not protected from water damage, I looked myself. I think it's incredibly important to pursue this and make them accept responsibility for it, nothing will ever change if they're allowed to keep this stuff quiet. This just adds to my already giant mountain of disgust.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21*
> 
> I've actually been in contact with one of the moms who lost their baby at Bragg 3 years ago. She's been a tremendous help! We also have a civi lawyer who is a retired Lt. Colonel from the JAG office. He's been a prosecutor, military judge, and something else.... he's written things in the Supreme Court, and he is seriously taking our case for all most nothing (normally charges 5k) because he feels this is a no brainer case and firmly believes we are in the right. This lawyer has a great record with fighting court martials, so we will see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

The thing is, even if the worst case scenario happens to my hubby, we are going to continue the fight. Sure, it's not going to be easy, and it will definitely be hard to ask "why me?" but honestly, maybe other families will speak out. They cant shut up a large crowd that are outraged and disgutsed ya know? If they ruin our lives over this, I will make it my life mission to advocate for this cause. No joke! Sounds kind of crazy, but if they take everything from us that we have, why not keep going? Nothing more to lose, ya know?

If our case is documented, then other cases are documented, perhaps it will encourage others to speak out. Eventually, the numbers will outweigh their denial of any problems. It's just such a shame that people cant apologize. The mom I talked to whose child died 3 years ago at Bragg, said they STILL have yet to hear a single apology about their child dying. In fact, the people on post who deal with the deaths/murders refuse to talk to them! How sad is that?! It really disgusts me. *sigh* Who let's these people have these housing contracts?!?!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

You're doing the right thing. I have to wonder how some people sleep at night or even manage to live with themselves. There's a special place in hell for them.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Katie~*
> 
> You're doing the right thing. I have to wonder how some people sleep at night or even manage to live with themselves. There's a special place in hell for them.


haha! I like to think the same thing! You know what this situation will do though? If my husband is able to stay in after everything is said and done, he is going to make a damn good leader. I mean seriously, he will understand the battles and the issues. Hey soldier, you need some help? No problem. Hey soldier, your family is going through a rough time? How can we help? You need time off to take care of your family? Let's make that happen. I keep trying to remind my hubby of this.... but right now he has rather clouded vision (rightfully so!) and doesn't even know if he wants to stay in and be a part of something "not based on integrity and brotherhood anymore" .... I feel so bad  I guess that's what we get for being on a TRADOC base though *sigh*


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

And just one more vent... then I'll be done. I promise  I love how the command says "call us if you need anything! We've been out of the loop and we aren't mind readers, so call us when you need something!" Okay, no problem... well guess what? Hubby needs a ride home at 2 am from work. I called the Commander, and I said hey, you know how you told us to call if we needed anything? Well, hubby needs a ride home. He said "Not my problem, call a cab!" Uhhh we live off post... a cab ride runs about $15.00. *sigh* this is the stuff we deal with every 5 minutes. If we didn't call, then they play the "well you should have called us first" deal.... ya know, it's just getting really annoying. The same thing happened when we were moving. His command refused to see if they could get people to help us, even though they knew hubby would be doing it alone. I mean honestly? Really? This isn't what we hear at all from other units/bases... and definitely has NOT been our experience anywhere else!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey MK, it's okay to vent. Bad things always seem to stick together, don't they? I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now. Is your little girl doing alright now?

Lots of hugs for you and your family!


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah our daughter is doing much better. They are looking into other things the mold did wrong to her as well. She was very behind in all her milestones. Before we moved, she wasn't rolling over, sitting up, eating food (no interest) she wouldn't babble, she just was like a newborn. She never played with toys....etc etc. Well, since we've moved? This little bug is everywhere! She babbles, she is working on crawling, but she all ready scoots whever she wants to go. She holds the bottles herself (I am pumping.... supply issues so have to supplement sometimes as well) and she is sitting up all on her own. How does that happen?! So they are looking into the mold causing neuro stuff. Milestone wise, she's right on track now. The doctors told us we aren't out of the clear yet, that this could cause life long problems like ashtma and such.... just a waiting game!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

It's a blessing that she's recovering, and doing so well. I saw a TV program years ago about a family that moved into a house not knowing about a mold problem. By the time they figured it out, the Dad had permanent neurological damage--like he would never be able to work again. I don't remember how the kids fared, but I remember the mom was the only one interviewed on the show. Scary stuff.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, mommakitten, I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. It reminds me off all the horrible things that happend in Camp Lejeune with the water contamination.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Mommakitten, call your congressman. That will put a lot of firepower in your corner.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

We do have one congressman involved, however they said that they cant really get involved anymore since it's now as serious as it is. Does anyone know the rules on how long they can take the decide to take it to court martial or not? I mean, is there a set number of days before it's just a "dead issue" or what?

At first he was read an Article 15 that was a field grade with 4 counts. Then, we contacted our lawyer and congressman and they threw that one out and read him an Article 15 that was a company grade with 3 counts in it. My husband turned that down and asked for court martial. So that's where we are right now. Nothing else has happened (besides more retaliation since turning it down)


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Omg!! Have good news!! Charlie and I are FINALISTS for a dream beach wedding package valued at 36 THOUSAND dollars!!!!! Each vote is a dollar donation, so even if we don't win, we are helping our troops (this is all through a non profit!) I contacted our newspaper back home (the one I have been in for all the service projects I've been doing for our troops) and hopefully they will run on story on it to try to help us get more votes!! I'm sooooo excited! We NEED this! We had to change our wedding plans so many times, and finally I just gave up and accepted I wouldn't get one. I'm not going to breathe again until this whole contest is over haha!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Woo hoo! Good luck!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

This deployment is really hurting the kids... I had a conference at school for my Kindergartener yesterday and need to schedule one for my 2nd grader now. They are reacting total opposites... my kindergartener just shuts up and wont do anything (but once she gets over whatever is upsetting her, finishes up all her work without problem)... my 2nd grader is acting out and disrupting class


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

awwww MP I'm so sorry  They are lucky to have a natural minded understanding mama like you though to help them through this!! Do you think having them journal throughout this will help them? Or something else like that?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

DD1 doesn't quite seem able to express her emotions so maybe journaling will help. DS already does journals at school (one he's required to share with the teacher and one he's not)

DD1 isn't going to be horribly hard to help... its DS that is the big problem... I have no clue how to help him


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

A friend of mine has this question and having never done a PCS, let alone one OCONUS... I have no clue the answer and am hoping some of you ladies do:

My husband just got his orders for our next station. We're going to be sent to Korea. While I'm excited there is one thing that concerns me. Does anyone know if we will have to pay for our plane tickets to Seoul or will that be taken care of for us? I've been pricing tickets and they are about $900 each. I know they reimbursed us to move out to California from Indiana, but I just don't know about the moving over seas/ how that works. Any one gone through something similar?

she mostly wants to know if she has to pay it out of her pocket and have it reimbursed (or not reimbursed) or if they pay for the ticket for her.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Army will pay for him and for her only if the orders include his family on them. That's how it was explained to me


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Does he have command sponsorship?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks Sara that was the term i could not remember when writing my post


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

orders do include her, its for 3 years.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

then they usually pay for transport from either current post or another hometown listed (usually where they take leave prior to moving over) it will also be where they ship a car if they are allowed one.

they will get breifings that cover all this, i sugest they go asap to them, they have good info they need before they get to far into it


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

An article I know pretty much all of us can appreciate 

http://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/118673/military_dad_attends_home_waterbirth?utm_medium=sm&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=military_fanpage


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hoping all of you NC ladies made it out of last night without any problems! We got lucky, several of my friends not so much


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Our power was out for about 12 hrs, but that's it. Our rental was within a quarter mile of the path of the tornado, but didn't sustain any damage. I hope your friends are at least physically ok.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Most of them are, one has an 18 month old that isn't and she's not 100% either. 

One was kind enough to call me as soon as it was over (even before calling her family in Texas, because they didn't know it was happening and I did) to tell me she and her boys were okay, though their home and van were not. They live in the Montclair area off Piney Green


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We were out of town this weekend and weren't watching the news or checking the internet. I heard there were severe storms but not the extent of it until we were about 20 minutes from home. We were driving through town on the way home yesterday and started seeing huge pieces of sheet metal wrapped around trees and trees laying on houses, then Lowe's was totally leveled to the left and cars are strewn around and the roof is missing off the shopping area to the right. Where we live is literally sandwiched between where two of the tornadoes hit. It's really traumatic for everybody, I have no idea how more people weren't severely injured or killed.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness mamas, that is so scary. I'm glad you're all okay. MP I hope your friend and her LO are okay and that there are resources in place to help them out. How awful.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't had much activity here, how is everybody?

We have some positive things in the works right now. DH is in the final interviewing stages for a consulting job with IBM. You wouldn't think IBM would have much need for veterans but they have a newly acquired consulting and analytics firm in DC that's involved in defense. How we heard about the job is completely random, I was on city-data asking about cost of living for that area since he was interviewing for a different job at the time and somebody ended up PMing me and suggested he forward his resume to a manager. The original person I spoke to ended up being a consultant for the company and since then he's had two phone interviews and spoke to a recruiter about benefits yesterday. If they're able to expedite things he should have a firm job offer at the end of the week.

I'm looking forward to moving on with the next step in our lives. He'll still do the weekend warrior gig with the National Guard but he'll have the opportunity to work from home occasionally and won't spent 15 hours a day at work like he does now. I'm just over 30 weeks and my pregnancy has been pleasant, I'm hoping this baby will make their debut toward the end of June.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are geting ready to move back to Louisiana... I am SO stressed about the move (cross country drive with 3 kids 3 and under anyone?) and about unpacking in general but also super excited to be back in our own place. Dh won't be home for another 4-6 months but I am really hoping it will go by fast..

I am also waiting to see if I get my period or if we are going to have an oops RnR baby...


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a little past due, still waiting for baby girl to show up. We've had a bunch of family here, so I've been busy with that and work.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

we've been getting settled in here at Robins, still living in an extended stay motel. but we're in the middle of buying a house, so hopefully we'll be out of here by the end of the month. I had Brena on the 22nd. we had a completely natural hospital birth, it was pretty wonderful, and so is she! she weighed 8lb10oz and was 20.5in long, and my labor was about 8 hours long.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! Everyone is keeping busy. Just being pg is a full time job in my opinion.

Claire, congrats on B's birth. Did you post your birth story? And congrats on buying a house too! I'm sure it will be a relief to get settled in to your new house.

Sarah, peaceful labor vibes for you. Is your DD excited about being a big sister?

Rachel, I have no idea how to survive that car trip. I'm doing a cross-country drive next month with just DD (26 mos.), and I'm not sure how I'll survive it with just her. DH suggested an iPad with movies on it...not sure how that will work with her RFing though. Someone else suggested children's books on tape...I've never seen those but if they exist, that might be a good option. Would an RnR oops be a good thing? I'm pretty carefully charting to avoid right now because of a big test I have coming up next February, but I can't help but be excited by the idea of an oops each month while I wait for AF.

Katie, good to hear that your pg is treating you well. Any news on the job for DH? Fingers crossed that it works out for him! Would you be moving before or after the baby arrives?

Not much new here. Movers are coming May 23rd. Our house here is rented out and we have rented a house in the Yorktown area already. It's a huge relief knowing where we'll be living. Of course there are all of the other unknowns--what in the world am I going to do as a SAHM?! How am I going to curb our spending so that we can afford for me to SAH for a while? But all of those things will work themselves out I guess....


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well.. we did have an RnR oops  we were hoping for one more once he got home so just a little early!! I am a little stressed what with moving and the fact that we need to find a bigger, safer vehicle for 4 kids under 4 (ack!!) but yeah... cautiously excited!!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats! I think bigger families are wonderful.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!

Thanks for the reminder that I need to make sure to grab some protection before hubby comes home so we don't have an oops... We aren't even going to discuss the possibility of a 4th until Maes 1st birthday.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys  I am still very.. conflicted? I don't know, I am happy we are having a baby but the timing is less than ideal. I am really stressed right now so hopefully once things settle down I will be a bit more excited about it.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

New thread for May


----------

